# How to know Orkut Online Status?



## mrintech (Nov 17, 2008)

Hey friends,

Lemme know is there any sort of browser add-on or something like that, that tells the current ONLINE stats of people in friend list in Orkut?

Pls help

cheers!!


----------



## Ecko (Nov 17, 2008)

Na you can't probably
But here is a trick rather
The one's pic which pops up to top (wasn't present earlier) is online


----------



## mrintech (Nov 17, 2008)

I know what you told... just wanna confirm is there any sort of other utility?


----------



## mrintech (May 9, 2009)

BUMP


----------



## i hate babies (May 9, 2009)

are you stalking some one?


----------



## mrintech (May 9, 2009)

i hate babies said:


> are you stalking some one?


No


----------



## i hate babies (May 9, 2009)

mrintech said:


> No


why?


----------



## mrintech (May 9, 2009)

i hate babies said:


> why?


Why?


----------



## i hate babies (May 9, 2009)

*the-ex-smoker.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/01/why-copy.jpg


----------



## i hate babies (May 9, 2009)

see if this helps
*www.scrapboy.com/en/


----------



## mrintech (May 9, 2009)

i hate babies said:


> see if this helps
> *www.scrapboy.com/en/


Lemme Try


----------



## i hate babies (May 9, 2009)

does it work?


----------

